# Price of Petrol / Diesel in France



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

OK, we know that we're being ripped off here in UK when it comes to the tax on a litre of petrol & diesel . . and that for some [unknown reason] diesel is about 12p / 15p MORE per litre than petrol - so why is it that just across the Channel you can fill up at any service station or supermarket and the price of diesel is CHEAPER than petrol . . we were paying average of euro 1.40 per litre diesel - approx 12 / 15 cents LESS than petrol ! :evil:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

All to do with marketing ans spin, I fancy. 

Diesel is the boogy thing at the moment, with the apparent nasties being spewed out by the exhausts. HMG therefore will tell us that the heavier taxation etc is to help the environment. Whereas, we all know this to be absolute crop, and realise the truth.

In europe, maybe, they realise, that if you have en engine thats maybe 20% less fuel hungry, then it all cancels out in the long run.

TO prove this point, sort of, I was in the LEZ last week, and as you go into ****e City on the M40, or M4, theres a big thing called HEathrow Airport, which is, alledgedly the businest airport in the world, with a landing and take off very 30 seconds. I'm fairly certain that a 747 punts out mor nasties than a diesel engine. Also, of course, my Rv is a V8 petrol 8.1 litres with an average MPG of about 5.in town. This is exempt. Apparently 5 or 6 mpg petrol is environmentally more friendly than a 20 mpg diesel.

I think the Europeans are more forceful as a society about thier governments, and dont roll over like wot we does, and their politicians are aware of this and therefore are more likely to be reasonable with the taxation.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Petrol prices*

Hi

Switzerland is another place where diesel is more expensive than petrol.

Read this link from today's www.thisismoney.co.uk website.

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

But Russell, the Swiss just hate vehicles of any kind.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Isn't it all down to Particulate Matter? Petrol engines don't produce these carconegenic beasties whilst diesels do - although modern diesels have particulate traps that make them cleaner and way more efficient than petrol engines the older machines (like my Land Rover) can be quite spectacular when it comes to poisoning the local populace


----------



## chrisnkathie (Apr 18, 2006)

Just back from Belgium and only paying euro 1.29 for diesel. You do not need a calculator to work out the conversion, we are just being ripped off.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

chrisnkathie said:


> Just back from Belgium and only paying euro 1.29 for diesel. You do not need a calculator to work out the conversion, we are just being ripped off.


Nothing new there then.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi
I have been using diesel motors for the last 20 years.
Diesel is mor3e expensive than petrol because our new pm, the old chancellor rased duty on it when more people started to buy diesel engined cars.
Diesel =better fuel economy= less fuel purchased= less duty was collected.

Simple


Dave P


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi
> I have been using diesel motors for the last 20 years.
> Diesel is mor3e expensive than petrol because our new pm, the old chancellor rased duty on it when more people started to buy diesel engined cars.
> Diesel =better fuel economy= less fuel purchased= less duty was collected.
> ...


but the price difference was only a couple of pence a few months back; there have been no changes in the differential on duty since then. Currently around here it's about 12p a litre more than petrol - it's down to supply & demand world wide (and specualtion). Has anybody compared the differentials now in France etc now & say 6 months ago & at the same time here?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now this is what I call profiteering,

in the SW the fuel strike has hit very hard there is virtually no fuel in Devon but the BBC is now reporting this;
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/7456458.stm

£9 a gallon! That is really taking advantage of people who need fuel - the SW is terrible if you do not have a car.

I am making no criticism of the strike, I can see their point BUT when other drivers refuse to cross the picket line that is holding us to ransom and there is nothing we can do about it.

If you are interested in the situation anywhere this link on the BBC site seems useful

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7453326.stm

it certainly seems accurate for around here!

Good luck, oh and they're out agin on Friday - bet there are long queues tomorrow and Thursday to fill up "just in case"!


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

Just back from France this morning, diesel on the auto route 1.55 to 1.59 in the large supermarkets 1.40 to 1.43 all euros, also noticed that the French are staring to make a charge 6 or 7 euros for some of the Aires that were free the last time we went still good value if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The French governments subsidises diesel to encourage its use.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> The French governments subsidises diesel to encourage its use.


= taxes less. It isn't sold below cost. Same thing anyway!! just bored and being pedantic. As per other post same subject, the greater use of diesel on the continent has resulted in some very fine engines being developed for hauling our 'vans around (if you can keep water off the new ones, that is)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If memory serves me right:

We were encouraged to look further afield to find a job, so we needed a car.

We were encouraged to switch to diesel cars because they were greener.

We were encouraged to use public transport because it was greener.

In all the above cases we were then taxed to the hilt.

We must be the most gullible nation on earth!!

How long will it be before they start taxing those patios that we now have to get planning permission for?


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We topped up in Belgium going out to Amboise and had to cut across a corner of Luxembourg on the way home. €1.24 per litre at the three fuel stations we passed - not surprisingly we filled up.


----------



## cookie3 (Aug 27, 2008)

*cost of diesel in france*

starting my 2 weeks of jollys in france at the weekend, does anyone know the cost of diesel at this moment and is it cheaper to get in calais
of further out in the sticks

any info would be appreciated as this is my first trip to france in fact my first trip abroad in a motorhome

cookie 3


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cookie 3, 
Came home last week, we found Esso one of the cheapest at 1.26€, never paid more than 1.29€. Best to head out of Calais for a bit before you fill up. Don't forget most service stations are closed from 12.00 till 3.00 for lunch, and hardly anywhere is open on Sunday.
Enjoy your trip,
Colin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> .....
> How long will it be before they start taxing those patios that we now have to get planning permission for?


Well there is a 'tax' of sort, your water company won't give you the 'soak away refund' with a patio unless you can show that the water doesn't get back directly into their system.

It is believed by some that the biggest impact that Supermarkets have on the environment is the acres of car parks that put water straight back into water courses and drains and contribute to flood risks.

Boris is apparently going to solve it for London by introducing green roofs or so I read a couple of days ago.

Just to bring it back on topic it was only a couple of weeks after I had bought my first diesel car that the tax was dramatically increased on diesel because it was said that particulates directly impinged on the cost of running the NHS.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Best we got last week was 1.27.9 with average at 1.29.9 we were central and down to Bergerac. Last fill was at St Valery Sur Somme last Thursday for 1.28.9
Problem is that the pound is now plummeting, which effectively pushes prices up for us.

Gerry


----------



## 116206 (Sep 1, 2008)

hi

three places on the internet to look for best prices :

www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr

www.zagaz.com/

www.carbeo.com

have a nice trip !


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I paid yesterday at a Carrefour Services on the motorway that runs up from Millau to Paris 123.17 you rows for 81.57 ltrs. It was their posh diesel or it may have been the eco friendly one or I may have just stuck the wrong stuff in. 
19.6% was TVA or as they say, Tax Value Added. 8)


----------

